# The Doggy Dining Bill in Florida



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Many restaurants in Downtown Orlando and Winter Park allow(ed) dogs to dine in outdoor seating areas, but recently health inspectors have been putting an end to this. Gov. Jeb Bush will be in Orlando this week to sign a bill giving local governments the authority to decide whether or not to allow this in their area, so doggy dining will probably return to Orlando soon!

http://www.cfnews13.com/StoryHeadline.aspx?id=16090

Unfortunately dogs aren't as accepted here as in many other places I've been to. I went to Toronto a year ago n all I saw was people with their dogs everywhere at every outdoor dining area... Florida just isn't very dog friendly.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Many restaurants in Downtown Orlando and Winter Park allow(ed) dogs to dine in outdoor seating areas, but recently health inspectors have been putting an end to this. Gov. Jeb Bush will be in Orlando this week to sign a bill giving local governments the authority to decide whether or not to allow this in their area, so doggy dining will probably return to Orlando soon!
> 
> http://www.cfnews13.com/StoryHeadline.aspx?id=16090
> 
> Unfortunately dogs aren't as accepted here as in many other places I've been to. I went to Toronto a year ago n all I saw was people with their dogs everywhere at every outdoor dining area... Florida just isn't very dog friendly.


This is one of those things where I'm like..."My dog should be able to go everywhere. But only my dog." :lol: :lol: 

Any notable dining incidents? I'm trying to picture Lyka at a TGIFridays...nope, can't do it.

As a former waiter, I can say that I would have HATED to deal with some yippy lapdog (or overzealous lab) when I was loaded up with tables to serve. Man, that would suck.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I think this is a double-edged sword. I heard on some radio station a debate about this, one of the guys said "Yes, you want to bring YOUR dog, but do you want everyone else's there too?" They also were debating if the rule should be breed-specific, like, limited to lapdogs, I guess the idea of a Great Dane sitting as tall as you are and eyeing your pasta isn't everyone's dream dinner. I don't dine outside often, but if I want to grab a burger at checkers while walking my dog, then I don't see a problem. Of course, I'd rather not hear a heavy-breathing lab next to me, straining to get to my dog/food.
It's a good IDEA, but I really don't know how practical it's going to be. Maybe require CGC certification for every dog (and increase my business)?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I've taken Cujo to 2 food places before... one was a pizza hut that had a walk up outside order window LOL, they told me I coulda brought the dog inside, but I didn't wanna assume anything, the other place is a restaurant in Winter Park, n there were no other dogs there, he just laid down under the table n stayed there the whole time... he barked once at a lady walking up the sidewalk, nobody knows why, but I told him to knock it off n he went back to his lazy self under the table with a bowl of water they brought out for him. It's not only a hassle for the waiters, but it's also a hassle for the owners. The place I went to reserves the right to tell annoying dogs to leave, i.e. dogs that don't shut up or are trying to get at other peoples food or jumping up on waiters etc, but it's additional dining stress to make sure my dog stays in a down n make sure nobody walking by steps on his tail etc. They also had a policy in place on how many dogs can dine, I think their limit was 2 dogs at a time or maybe even only 1 dog, first come first serve. Just like airlines... "if there's another dog on the flight your dog can't go".


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, now that you say "walk-up window" I remember I took Carbon to Brewster's (in Oviedo) the other nite. He had some no-sugar vanilla ice cream with a milkbone in it, they've always allowed dogs.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I've taken Cujo to 2 food places before... one was a pizza hut that had a walk up outside order window LOL, they told me I coulda brought the dog inside, but I didn't wanna assume anything, the other place is a restaurant in Winter Park, n there were no other dogs there, he just laid down under the table n stayed there the whole time... he barked once at a lady walking up the sidewalk, nobody knows why, but I told him to knock it off n he went back to his lazy self under the table with a bowl of water they brought out for him. It's not only a hassle for the waiters, but it's also a hassle for the owners. The place I went to reserves the right to tell annoying dogs to leave, i.e. dogs that don't shut up or are trying to get at other peoples food or jumping up on waiters etc, but it's additional dining stress to make sure my dog stays in a down n make sure nobody walking by steps on his tail etc.


About as far as I got was taking Annie and Patrick up to the local frozen custard place (and if you don't know what frozen custard is...fly up! It's worth it!  ) and hitched her out to an outside picnic table. I have a climbing-grade d-ring carabiner from REI I have on my leash that makes it easy to tie her out at about 3 feet of room...which keeps her under the table. Still a pain in the a$$ to have a 10 m.o. puppy acting up under the table and my 3 y.o. diabetic son trying to spread melting custard all over his head and shirt...but I think I burned off all the calories from the custard I ate in the process of my "peaceful quality time with the boy." :lol: 

I forgot how intimidating your average GSDish breed is for people, though...at about 10pm last night I was walking Annie past a bar with tables outside, some drunk guy leaned back in his chair and turned his face...right towards Annie, who was trying to get in a quick sniff as I passed by...he jumped about three feet in the air. Felt bad. For at least five seconds. But I forget that many people view these dogs as either police animals or potential landsharks. You definitely can pick out the people in the crowd who have had bad experiences with big dogs.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

The local restaurants in Germany (read Gasthaus) allow dogs. I think it's common sense that if your dog is going to bark, jump, try to take food, or otherwise be a nuisance leave him at home! It was usually sheps and doxies, lots of labs -- those are the most popular breeds in Germany. All were well behaved with people and other animals and laid under the table the whole time. One of the gasthaus owners in Garmisch (just before you go into Partnach Gorge) has resident GSD's who patrol the grounds and eating areas off leash. Gorgeous, friendly females who know way better than to touch a patron's food and follow their master around everywhere he goes. It's awesome (or at least I thought so since my husband and I were on a weekend get away to the Alps sans children and we missed our shepherd as much as the kids!).

I would not put any of dogs in a dining situation save Abbie, and I'd even be reluctant with her. 2 of mine are resuce dogs with some food aggression issues, and the other thinks a big, loud, defensive bark (complete with lunging and some hackling) is a great way to greet other pooches! And he also firmly believes that any dog small enough to be carried in one hand is LUNCH. Sooooo...while I don't disagree with the concept, I wouldn't partake of this ability (unless, of course, it were an outdoor picnic situation where we'd be far from other animals).


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Here in Augusta GA. we have what they call First Friday. Of course it happens on the first Friday of every month.  They allow vendors to set up tables on the sidewalks on Broard St. (the main street ). Most of the stores stay open late. We walk our dogs around the crowds and are allowed in the outdoor cafes. Most all the stores will let you take your dogs inside. It is a lot of fun


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Here in Augusta GA. we have what they call First Friday. Of course it happens on the first Friday of every month.  They allow vendors to set up tables on the sidewalks on Broard St. (the main street ). Most of the stores stay open late. We walk our dogs around the crowds and are allowed in the outdoor cafes. Most all the stores will let you take your dogs inside. It is a lot of fun


That is a great idea, what a blast. 

My guess is, Jerry, that your 98 lb. lap dog doesn't need a highchair...and that it never has to ask for water?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

He's not that big, please. He's 96.5 lbs. :lol:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

In the nicer section of Winter Park you can bring a well-behaved dog into any store, and any outdoor dining area. I went to an art festival there last year with a few rescues and was suprised how they welcomed the dogs!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/06/03/doggie.dining.ap/index.html

I would have pegged Gov. Bush as a labrador man. Funny.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

"I just don't think people should eat with dogs; that's disgusting."

I know someone with that opinion, he's a jackass. He's the kinda person who has denied entry to service dogs in the auto parts store he manages, and has kicked out police dogs before. Just pisses me off thinking about his attitude.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

It's illegal to deny access to a service dog.... :|


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> It's illegal to deny access to a service dog.... :|


I know, but he doesn't care, that's what drives me nuts! He says he can't be held liable personally so worst case scenario he loses a job he doesn't care about n Advance AutoParts gets sued.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

That sucks. I used to have an AAP that would let me bring pups in, but they're under new management and won't let "any ol' dog" in. :roll:


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

The two quoted Orlando residents are just making themselves sound like buttheads. So does dude with teh border collie and lab clean up all hair and dog residue from his entire home prior to eating any meals? Otherwise, he's "dining with his dogs." I can't tell you how many times I've found sheppie tumbleweeds under my dining room table!

I have absolutely no issue with others bringing their WELL BEHAVED dogs to a restaurant. And the guy denying the service dogs is WRONG. I'm surprised the police officers haven't fined him for denying admittance to their dogs. He doesn't get a choice in the matter.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> ..... I'm trying to picture Lyka at a TGIFridays...nope, can't do it.....


I can! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> ........I forgot how intimidating your average GSDish breed is for people, though....


Yes, and also how (unfairly, I think) the opposite is for little dogs.....

I'm not nuts about every person we meet stopping and practically begging Leo (Pug) to jump on their front..... leaning over, cooing, baby-talking... sigh. It really made training him not to jump on people much harder than it should've been. Took months!  

OTOH, I think that his presence marching along beside Pomfret maybe sometimes alters people's perceptions of GSDs as intimidating and scary.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike said:
"I just don't think people should eat with dogs; that's disgusting." 


I have no problems eating with dogs. It's the ones that want to share my utensils that bother me.  :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> "I just don't think people should eat with dogs; that's disgusting."
> 
> 
> I have no problems eating with dogs. It's the ones that want to share my utensils that bother me.  :wink:


I have to admit that my dogs and I have shared more than once (like a bottle of water on a walk). :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > "I just don't think people should eat with dogs; that's disgusting."
> ...


Been there, done that but we have to arm wrestle for who gets the first swig out of the water bottle. I almost won.......  once.  :wink:


----------

